
GuessTor: Brute-forces .onion domains - DLion
https://github.com/dlion/guessTor
======
phw
There are 2^80 possible onion domains and only ~10,000 are currently used.
Simply brute-forcing the entire namespace isn't effective, especially because
the verification step is a web service that has to try and fetch an onion
service descriptor to see if it's online.

Also, onion domains are Base32-encoded, which means that they aren't case
sensitive and they don't use the digits 0, 1, 8, and 9.

~~~
spamlord
I love onions tho

------
agartner
Scallion
([https://github.com/lachesis/scallion](https://github.com/lachesis/scallion))
works really good for this. It uses OpenCL to leverage your GPU's to make
cracking really fast.

------
Mizza
Better to run an HSDir! [http://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2013/papers/4977a080.pdf](http://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2013/papers/4977a080.pdf)

